# Heretics, check this : Chaos Lord convo



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

My first Chaos Lord actually, a mix of Abaddon, Archaon and Be'Lakor... kind of an eternal chaos champion.
It's not a daemon prince this time, even if he's got wings 

http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-20030610.html


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

thats a pretty sweet conversion


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Always cool stuff commin' out from you, hellric!


----------



## mjobrien10 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hella good conversion. That is a mean lookin lord.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

very nice. Good job.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is a very cool conversion Hellric, nice job.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

very nice, id like to see how you set the wings on. did you pin to the side or the vents? formed to the armor with some gs?


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

You Sir Are A Genious! :bows down:


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

When I heard you were using belakor I imagined a belakor head on abaddon body but seeing that lord made me wanna make my own. Good job k::victory:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Really good job there looks way better than than abbadon.


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the kind words, my fellow Generals


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice, are those wings from a Zombie Drago.


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Ryan_M said:


> Very nice, are those wings from a Zombie Drago.


Nope, wings are from Be'Lakor, the daemon prince of Warhammer Battle.


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

Wow! Great Job!!


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Better picture :


----------

